# Gasoline Price This Fall



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, finally some good news.

I see that President Bush's buddies in Saudi Arabia are going to dump a lot of oil on the American refineries this fall so that the price of gas will come down prior to the election. Way to go W! What a wheeler dealer.

At least we might not break the bank this fall when we are scouting and hunting.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It's gonna suck. Good thing I hunt with a lot of guys.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Not trying to derail the thread-but-what are you guys paying for regular unleaded? 1.59 is getting hard to find now - super unleaded is 1.74 At the boat dock super is 1.85


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am paying 1.82. I will have to start a seperate gas savings account for fall scouting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was in California last week, and it ran from 2.43 to 2.72 for regular in some parts of Santa Barbara to San Luis Obispo.

Now that's ridiculous!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

http://inflationdata.com/Inflation/Infl ... lation.asp

When adjusted for inflation, $1.80 per gallon gas in the year 2004 is only slightly above the range of prices we have been paying since about 1986 and almost half what we were paying during 1980-1983. If you are skeptical, check out the site at the link or any other of the numerous sites that provide the same data. Just do a google search for: gasoline price adjusted for inflation

Also, I can't find the website but I'm pretty sure Federal and State taxes on gasoline are quite a bit higher than they used to be.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Only problem is very few other things have been adjusted for inflation......like the number of jobs and wages.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm always amazed what we people can find on the Internet. Nice job Quack. However, it still doesn't make me feel much better. And, I don't like the Saudis manipulating the flow of oil to influence a presidential election.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I think a little junker 2 wheel mazda or something like that might be something to look into for scooting purposes. i dont know if i can afford a 1.80 a gallon putting on as many miles as i do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wish Bush could talk them into dropping the price a little now. With summer vacations coming up I don't suppose our refineries can keep up. Clinton didn't have much success getting Saudis to up production or drop price. As far as manipulating an election that's a stretch. The price always goes up in the spring, and comes back down about mid October when refineries can catch up. We need a few more refineries if we want to stabilize prices. I am sure the local gas stations are a little culpable too. Hard to pass up gouging all those family vacationers.


----------

